# Authentic New Mexican Pork Chili Verde



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

I know some people will think this is too time consuming but if you enjoy spending a few hours preping this is a great recipe, with my own changes and it was freeken awesome!
Makes: 4 large servings

Ingredients

2 pounds pork butt (aka pork shoulder), trimmed of excess fat and cut into 1-2-inch cubes
1 cup all-purpose (AP) flour
1 Tbsp. kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper 
2 Tbsp. pork fat trimmings( didnt use this as pork was fatty enough)
1 large yellow onion, chopped into ½-inch dice (about 1 cup)
4 cups rich, homemade chicken broth

Spice Mix:
2 Tbsp. canola oil
2 Tbsp. cumin seed( I backed it down to 1tbsl and a 1/4
1 Tbsp. granulated garlic 
2 Tbsp. cornstarch (didnt need this)
1 cup roasted Salsa Verde (see recipe below)

30 minutes before serving:didnt use this at all 
½ bottle (about 2 ½ ounces) of jalapeño sauce
1 tsp. ground cumin
½ tsp. freshly ground black pepper
2 roasted, seeded and roughly chopped jalapenos (about 1 Tbs.)

Roasted Green Chili Sauce
Makes: 5 cups

2 Poblano chiles
6 large tomatillos
3 jalapeño chiles
2 serrano chiles
4 cups water
1 ½ Tbsp. sea salt
8-10 (2 ¼ oz.) garlic cloves, peeled and lightly smashed ( I backed it down to 4 good sized ones)
2 large bunches organic cilantro( didnt use)


Preparation:
Place the poblano chilies on the grates (2 chiles per grate) of a gas stove and turn to medium high setting. Sear the chiles until the skin is charred then rotate the chile with tongs until all sides are charred. ( dont have gas so I put them under the broiler) Remove the chile from stove and roll up a clean, moist kitchen towel and set aside. Let steam for 15 minutes, and then rub off the chile skin with your fingers. Remove stem, shake out the seeds and place into 5-quart stockpot, then set aside.

Heat a medium-size, cast-iron skillet on medium-high heat add jalapeños and serranos. Sear until all sides are charred, moving chiles around the pan with tongs. Remove from pan and let cool on a plate. Remove stems (AND seeds unless you want your mouth to burn off)and place into stockpot.

Heat a medium-size, cast iron skillet over medium-high heat until hot and sear tomatillos until all sides are lightly charred and tomatillo feels softer, about 10 minutes. Place water, tomatillos, chiles, garlic, and cilantro into a stock pot. Reduce the heat to medium low and cook for 20 minutes, stirring occasionally with a wooden spoon.

Remove from heat and place ½ of mixture into a blender and pureé until smooth and place into a large bowl, then let cool. Repeat process with second batch. Pour into a bowl and set aside.

Preparation:

Place the pork cubes in a large shallow pan and liberally sprinkle with salt and pepper on both sides. Place flour in a 13x9-inch shallow glass pan and toss the seasoned meat until lightly coated. Shake off excess flour and set aside in a single layer on a large plate.

Heat canola oil in a large cast-iron enameled Dutch oven on medium heat and cook pork cubes until brown, then turn over with tongs and brown the other side. Add onions, chicken broth and bring to a boil. Immediately reduce heat to a simmer, and cook for 1 hour.

dry roast cumin seeds in a nonstick skillet and heat on medium-high heat until hot. Cook cumin seeds until lightly brown and fragrant, about 3 minutes. Immediately pour into meat mixture; then add granulated garlic( I used garlic powder), cornstarch and Salsa Verde. Simmer for 2 hours, or until the pork is fork tender.

This was the big change I added as the sauce seemed to be missing something. I took 2 7oz cans of chopped green chilis and pureed them then added them to the pork pot it made a huge difference. 

Notes from the Author:
Like all chiles, this dish tastes best served the next day.

I just made borritos with it tonight and it was the bomb. keep some of the salsa aside for people ( like me) who really want extra heat to drizzle on burrittos) you can also just add some potatoes to this and make a green chili stew


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

You were correct in one thing. 17 items over my limit. Plus, you lost me when I got down to the hot peppers. Also, the time to fix this is out of the question. Other than that, I'm sure anybody with a cast iron gut that has had his taste buds cut out would enjoy it.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

WHEW . . . SMOKE started coming out of my ears, as I read that recipe !

Definitely one for people who like to FEEL their food, when they eat it - LOL !


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

actually when its all cooked its not that hot, it just has a little heat. you can do it without the serranos or jalepenos, the poblonas and green chillis are mild


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Gonna have to try this one.........


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

my inlaws even ate it tonight, we pulled the pork out made pork burritos then ladled the sauce on top. it was awesome. and my dad in law cant eat too spicy so this was perfect. Me and hubby threw some of the extra green hot salsa on ours though to up the heat.. Putting in the pureed green chilies really pulled it off


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

It doesn't sound that hot.... Compared to the ghost pepper salt I have been adding to my bloody Mary's and wing sauce.


----------

